# Insulating Brick House



## Town (10 Jan 2012)

Anyone have experience of insulating a brick house . I am nervous that the drill will damage the corner of the brick and the resultant appearance.


----------



## Superman (10 Jan 2012)

There shouldn't be any drills when you are insulating a brick house.
I am also assuming you are not going for cavity fill - which is usually not suitable for existing brick construction.


----------



## lowCO2design (10 Jan 2012)

Town said:


> Anyone have experience of insulating a brick house . I am nervous that the drill will damage the corner of the brick and the resultant appearance.


what age is the brick house


----------



## Town (12 Jan 2012)

House built in 1989. My concern relates to the potential damage done to the actual brick where the drill would chip the corners.


----------



## Jetblue (12 Jan 2012)

"cavity fill - which is usually not suitable for existing brick construction"

Forgive my ignorance Superman. but why is this so? Surely there is still a cavity between the outer leaf of brick and inner leaf of concrete blocks?


----------



## lowCO2design (12 Jan 2012)

Town said:


> House built in 1989. My concern relates to the potential damage done to the actual brick where the drill would chip the corners.


I see where your coming from, perhaps you could visit work where the cavity pump/drilling has been done previously


----------



## Superman (12 Jan 2012)

Jetblue said:


> "cavity fill - which is usually not suitable for existing brick construction"
> 
> Forgive my ignorance Superman. but why is this so? Surely there is still a cavity between the outer leaf of brick and inner leaf of concrete blocks?


Brick allows more moisture into the cavity than blockwork - and is less suitable for full-fill insulation than rendered blockwork.
Having just googled, I see that some products allow for brick faced construction in moderate exposure environments...


----------



## territo1234 (20 Jan 2014)

If it was me I would insulate internally and put a breathable/waterproof clear coating on the outside,thats in an ideal world.


----------



## jonnykerry (20 Feb 2014)

What did you go with in the end?


----------



## lowCO2design (20 Feb 2014)

territo1234 said:


> a breathable/waterproof clear coating on the outside


tell us more about this? have you a product or system you can link too? 
would the dry-lining system be breathable too?


----------

